# My first tour experience (following on from Crackle's tale)



## User (2 Feb 2011)




----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Feb 2011)

Ha ha.....................

I think all cycle tourists (and new ones especially) would benefit from reading this.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2011)

ComedyPilot said:


> Ha ha.....................
> 
> I think all cycle tourists (and new ones especially) would benefit from reading this.


I agree, however, I can't quite work out whether it makes me want to try touring on a bike or avoid it at all costs!


----------



## 661-Pete (23 Feb 2011)

[QUOTE 1301087"]
WTF? I did not start this thread.  
[/quote]
Consider yourself now well and truly 'blooded' in the _Riders Tales_ forum, then. A status to be proud of!

I guess, since then you've invested in a mobile phone! 
....and some panniers?


----------

